# demain / le lendemain



## suri

Salut!

Moi j'ai un problème pour differencer entre "demain" "lendemain" "le demain" et "le lendemain" dans cette phrase... J'ai crois que l'opiton correcte est "demain":

"On cherche à se nourrir aujourd'hui le mieux possible pour éviter, DEMAIN, de mal vieillir"

[…]

Quelque'un peut m'aider??? MERCI D'AILLEURS


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour suri,

Je crois que _demain _et_ le lendemain,_ parce qu'ils ont le sens de "dans l'avenir", sont tous deux possibles ici, bien qu'il y ait la référence à "aujourd'hui". 
_"Le demain"_ n'existe pas en français_._

_"On cherche à se nourrir aujourd'hui le mieux possible pour éviter, demain / le lendemain de mal vieillir"_

 […]

Attends d'autres réponses, je ne suis pas sûr pour demain et le lendemain.


----------



## BERENICE S

Bonjour,

"Demain" signifie "le jour d'après aujourd'hui"
par exemple :
"aujourd'hui nous sommes vendredi, demain nous serons samedi"
"aujourd'hui il pleut, demain il fera beau"

"Le lendemain" signifie "le jour suivant n'importe quel jour"
par exemple :
"Le lendemain du jeudi est le vendredi"
"Mardi dernier il pleuvait, le lendemain il faisait beau"

Comme l'a écrit Mickaël, "le demain" n'existe donc pas en Français

J'espère que cela t'aidera

Bérénice


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'on utilise "demain" (mais aussi "hier" et "aujourd'hui") dans des phrases qui sont censées avoir un rapport avec le présent (maintenant). On utilisera "le lendemain", "la veille" et "ce jour-là" dans des phrases où il n'y a aucune référence au présent.

Par exemple : " Il m'a écrit le 27 mars pour me dire qu'il viendrait le lendemain" ( le lendemain du 27 donc le 28 ;aucune référence au présent)
"Il m'a écrit le 27 mars pour me dire qu'il viendrait demain" (le jour après aujourd'hui donc le 27 mai ; référence au présent)

Dans ta phrase tu as "aujourd'hui" (référence au présent) donc je pense que la seule option correcte est "demain"

Autre chose, "lendemain" tout seul n'existe pas, il est toujours utilisé avec l'article "le" ("au" et "du" sous ses formes contractées à+le, de+le)

J'espère que mes explications t'auront un peu aidé.

Amitiés


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour!
Et _le surlendemain_ aussi. Le jour qui suit le lendemain, deux jours après _aujourd'hui_. 
_au surlendemain_ se retrouve aussi. 
Mais cela n'a pas vraiment un rapport avec le contexte ici.


----------



## mickaël

Lisory said:
			
		

> Dans ta phrase tu as "aujourd'hui" (référence au présent) donc je pense que la seule option correcte est "demain"


 
Bonjour Lisory,

_Demain_ est correct, ça c'est sûr. 
Mais pour_ le lendemain,_ j'hésite réellement. Ne dit-on pas _qu'il ne faut pas remettre au lendemain ce que l'on peut faire aujourd'hui / le jour même_ ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Le lendemain = le jour suivant celui dont on parle. C'est très précis.

Demain = l'avenir

Je pense que l'expression citée par Mickaël est : 

Il ne faut pas remettre au lendemain ce que l'on peut faire le jour même.

Souvent transformée (modernisée ?  ) en : ne remets pas à demain ce que tu peux faire aujourd'hui (bonjour, maman !  ).


----------



## mickaël

Oui, je pense que vous avez raison. 
Je me rends!


----------



## emma42

Merci, Agnès,  pour cette explication très claire.  Et merci à ta maman!

Ah, non, je suis encore perplexe.  Ne peut-on dire "Je te reverrai demain" en voulant dire le jour après l'aujourd'hui?


----------



## Lisory

En effet "je te reverrai demain" signifie le jour après aujourd'hui, comme Berenice l'expliquait.

Mais on ne dit pas *l'* aujourd'hui ; comme "hier" et "demain", "aujourd'hui" ne prend pas d'article


----------



## geve

emma42 said:
			
		

> Ah, non, je suis encore perplexe. Ne peut-on dire "Je te reverrai demain" en voulant dire le jour après l'aujourd'hui?


Tout à fait : _C'était sympa, ce petit resto. On remet ça demain ?_
(= le jour qui suit aujourd'hui)

Mais : _Le docteur vous opèrera mardi prochain. Vous devrez revenir le lendemain pour faire changer votre pansement._
(= le jour qui suit mardi prochain = mercredi prochain)

On ne peut pas intervertir ces deux mots dans ces deux contextes.


			
				anangelaway said:
			
		

> Et _le surlendemain_ aussi. Le jour qui suit le lendemain, deux jours après _aujourd'hui_.
> _au surlendemain_ se retrouve aussi.
> Mais cela n'a pas vraiment un rapport avec le contexte ici.


Si, ça en a !  Car on peut faire le parallèle entre 
_le lendemain_ et _demain_
_le surlendemain_ et _après-demain_


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Le lendemain ou le prochain jour?  J'ai des doutes....


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'avoir des précisions sur le sens souhaité, s'il vous plaît ?

En effet, ce pourrait être "le lendemain" ou bien tout simplement "demain" : c'est une question de contexte.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

C'est une question dans un discours direct. Qqn demande à qqn d'autre ce qu'un personnage dans un film fera le lendemain/ le prochain jour? Il est question du contenu d'un film.


----------



## Lune bleue

Si c'est du style direct, alors tout simplement "qu'est-ce que tu feras demain ? / que fais-tu demain ? / qu'est-ce que tu fais demain ?" Le futur simple peut aussi être remplacé par un présent.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok, merci. Quels sont les cas où je suis obligée de dire "le lendemain"?


----------



## Lune bleue

Dans le style indirect, par ex, _il lui demande ce qu'il fera le lendemain. _


----------



## Palamas

demain, c'est par rapport au moment où on parle:
on est lundi, demain marci je vais chez le coiffeur.
quand le point de référence n'est pas le jour où on parle, on utilise le lendemain:
il est arrivé à Paris le 15 janvier. Il trouva un emploi le lendemain.
Je pars pour Londres mardi prochain. Le lendemain, j'aurai un rendez-vous avec le directeur


----------



## OLN

Juste. *
demain* se dit pour le jour qui suit le jour *où l'on parle*
*lelendemain *(du jour où..) se dit du jour qui suit un *autre *jour, passé ou futur.


----------

